# My Band - Video



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

We played our first "gig" last thursday night, it was only a 1 hour set, which worked well because we don't know enough to do a full 3 set show yet.
Anyways, towards the end of the set we were all pretty relaxed and decided to try "Sober" by Tool. We had only jammed this song once during practice, but we seemed to pull it off pretty good. Helps that the singer is a huge tool fan and knows the words by heart! 
Anyways, check it out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--LexJjqb3I


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW - a first gig and you had lights and monitors and everything - good score

I also noticed that fine Traynor YCS50 in the background

nice job guys - sounded good


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah the club we played at is setup really well for live music! I'm sure we probably spoiled ourselves starting there, lol.

And yes that is a Traynor YCS50, I LOVE it! Such an awesome amp.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice! I enjoyed it!


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

Good stuff. I liked it.


----------

